
Are Apps The Future of Book Publishing?  - jamesbritt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/03/30/are-apps-the-future-of-book-publishing/
======
officialchicken
Better question: how will the agency model work with apps, since they need
ongoing support and maintenance?

22 years after the release of Photoshop, I'm sure Windsor and Newton (artist's
paint) are doing just fine. And will continue to do well long after I die.

Note: I've spent a while working with major publishers and their mobile apps.
It's like stepping into a time warp; most still haven't figured out the
internet yet.

~~~
terhechte
Can you elaborate on your note a bit? That sounds really interesting.

------
Turing_Machine
Are these publishers planning on selling only 2-3 books per customer? I've got
hundreds of books on my Kindle. No way would I load up my phone or iPad with
that many apps.

------
brackin
I think if apps becomes the default platform for mobile reading then something
is broken. There are no standards, each book has to take up a slot on my phone
and if I no longer want a book but want it stored on my device.

------
njharman
No.

